# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > C#‎‎ > خبر: دانلود نرم افزار مدیریت داروخانه + سورس  + بانک

## amir200h

سلام به همه دوستان.
این هم سورس نرم افزار مدیریت داروخانه که قبلا قولشو داده بودم.
جا داره از همینجا از اساتیدی مثل: khokhan , masoud903 , veniz2008 , مهرداد صفا و دیگر عزیزانی که صبورانه به سوال هایی که در طول پروژه برام پیش اومد جواب دادن تشکر کنم. انصافا اگه زحمت های این عزیزان نبود مطمئنا این نرم افزار به سرانجام نمیرسید.

توضیحی که برای دانلود این سورس وجود داره اینه که *این سورس رایگان نیست و استفاده از آن در صورتی مجاز می باشد که شما مبلغی از هزار تومان به بالا به موسسه خیریه محک اهدا کنید و در صورت استفاده تجاری از این نرم افزار منوط به پرداخت حداقل 10درصد از فروش هر نسخه به موسسه محک می باشید*. در صورت عدم کمک به موسسه اینجانب امیر بیاتانی راضی به استفاده شما از این سورس نبوده و شرعا حرام است

سایت موسسه خیریه محک: http://www.mahak-charity.org

شما می‌توانید با شماره‌گیری کد
#7*733*
از طریق تلفن همراه خود این مبلغ را واریز کنید

روش دیگر برای اهدای کمک های نقدی در قالب کمک های عمومی و نذورات خاص پرداخت از طریق کارت های عضو شتاب است.در صورت تمایل به لینک زیر مراجعه نمایید
http://www.mahak-charity.org/main/iw...pmahakrightnow
همچنین تمامی دستگاههای خودپرداز بانکهای 
ملی ، صادرات و کشاورزی در سراسر کشور گزینه ‹‹ کمک به محک ›› را دارند

***********
این سورس با Visual Studio 2008 نوشته شده.
بانک هم با SQL Server 2012 ایجاد شده.

 بانک SQL Server
ثبت پزشکان معالجه
ثبت مشترکین
اضافه کردن دارو
اضافه کردن بیمه های تحت پوشش
اضافه کردن درصد فرانشیز برای هر دارو و بیمه
تعریف کاربران و سطح دسترسی
ارسال و دریافت پیام بین کاربران
ارسال پیام ها بصورت اتوماتیک در مواقعی که دارویی در حال اتمام است به مدیریت
نظارت بر ورود خروج کاربران به نرم افزار
جستجو بر اساس شماره فاکتور، نام بیمار و تاریخ
ثبت نسخه
گزارش گیری با ابزار استیمول
نمودار
گزارش مالی
و ...

رمز عبور به نرم افزار:
user: admin
Pass: admin

لینک دانلود بصورت تک پارت
***
دانلود بصورت چهار پارت
پارت اول
پارت دوم
پارت سوم
پارت چهارم
***
دانلود بانک
دانلود فایل MDF بانک
دانلود اسکریپت بانک (برای ساخت بانک در sql های ورژن پایین تر)
اسکریپت همراه با داده برای SQL 2005
اسکریپت همراه با داده برای SQL 2008
اسکریپت همراه با داده برای SQL 2008-R2
اسکریپت همراه با داده برای SQL 2012
***
دانلود کامپونت MSchart

اسکرین شات

**********************************************

**********************************************

**********************************************

**********************************************

**********************************************

**********************************************

**********************************************

**********************************************

**********************************************



تمام حقوق مادی و معنوی این سورس به موسسه محک (مؤسسه خیریه حمایت از کودکان مبتلا به سرطان) اهدا شده است

----------


## sunboymn

کارت قشنگ بود دوست عزیز
احسنت

----------


## CsharpNevisi

ماشاالله به این صبر و حوصله ....... !!!!!
ایده پردازیه فوق العده ای داره ... !!!!!
این برنامه میتونه یه پروژه تجاری خیلی موفق باشه ... !!!!
خیلی باید دست و دلباز باشی که این برنامه رو واس دانلود گذاشتی .. اونم اپن سورس ... !!!!!
من که خوشم  اومد .... آفرین .. !!!!

----------


## drsina

خیلی توووپه ، اینو باید خودت میفروختی ، و یه سایت هم براش میساختی ، خداییش از حساب داری پارسیان خیلی بهتره !!!!  :تشویق: 

حیف که پول ندارم ، وگرنه دانلودش می کردم . :افسرده:

----------


## mousa1992

> تمام حقوق مادی و معنوی این سورس به موسسه محک (مؤسسه خیریه حمایت از کودکان مبتلا به سرطان) اهدا شده است


تبریک میگم بهتون بابت کار قشنگی که انجام دادین ؛ ستودنیست

----------


## amir200h

> خیلی توووپه ، اینو باید خودت میفروختی ، و یه سایت هم براش میساختی ، خداییش از حساب داری پارسیان خیلی بهتره !!!! 
> 
> حیف که پول ندارم ، وگرنه دانلودش می کردم .


دعایی برای سلامتی شون کنین هم کافیه

----------


## drsina

> دعایی برای سلامتی شون کنین هم کافیه


نه بابا شوخی کردم ! 
آخه پسر خوب اگه اینو خودت بفروشی که با 100 میلیون می تونی ، کمکشون کنی ، این که بهتر از اینه که چند نفر چند هزار تومان کمک کنند ...

کارت ، خیلی ستودنیه ولی ((بدون تعصب)) ، اشتباست .

----------


## aliagamon

خیلی کار جالبی کردی که گفتی به محک کمک کنین خدا کنه کسایی که دانلود میکنن اونقدر انسانیت داشته باشن(توهین نمیکنم به کسایی دارم میگم که کمک نمیکنن و دانلود میکنن یه اب هم روش)... :لبخند گشاده!: 
یه نکته... یه چیزی ذهن منو درگیر کرده تو پست اول اینجا: :لبخند گشاده!: 



> دانلود بصورت سه پارت
> پارت اول
> پارت دوم
> پارت سوم
> پارت چهارم


اون وقت این پارت چهارم چیه قضیش؟ :لبخند گشاده!:  :متفکر:

----------


## amir200h

> نه بابا شوخی کردم ! 
> آخه پسر خوب اگه اینو خودت بفروشی که با 100 میلیون می تونی ، کمکشون کنی ، این که بهتر از اینه که چند نفر چند هزار تومان کمک کنند ...
> 
> کارت ، خیلی ستودنیه ولی ((بدون تعصب)) ، اشتباست .


صد میلیون؟؟؟
یکی بگه چطوری این تاپیکو حذف کنم  :لبخند گشاده!: 
ممنون از نظرت ولی اونقدرام آش دهن سوزی نیست  :چشمک:

----------


## amir200h

> خیلی کار جالبی کردی که گفتی به محک کمک کنین خدا کنه کسایی که دانلود میکنن اونقدر انسانیت داشته باشن(توهین نمیکنم به کسایی دارم میگم که کمک نمیکنن و دانلود میکنن یه اب هم روش)...
> یه نکته... یه چیزی ذهن منو درگیر کرده تو پست اول اینجا:
> 
> اون وقت این پارت چهارم چیه قضیش؟


 :لبخند گشاده!:  اولش سه تا بود بعد شد چهارتا یادم رفت ویرایشش کنم  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## drsina

> صد میلیون؟؟؟
> یکی بگه چطوری این تاپیکو حذف کنم 
> ممنون از نظرت ولی اونقدرام آش دهن سوزی نیست


مثه اینکه شما خیلی توو بازار نیستی ، 
من یه برنامه واسه مشاور املاکی ها نوشتم ، 700 هزار تومان ... 58 نسخه ازشو فروختم ، واقعیت شو بخوای از نظر کد نویسی و ویژال بودن ، نصف اینم نبود .

----------


## amir200h

> مثه اینکه شما خیلی توو بازار نیستی ، 
> من یه برنامه واسه مشاور املاکی ها نوشتم ، 700 هزار تومان ... 58 نسخه ازشو فروختم ، واقعیت شو بخوای از نظر کد نویسی و ویژال بودن ، نصف اینم نبود .


درسته. اینم اولین پروژه م بود. البته پروژه پایان ترم که رتبه اول هم آورد  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## drsina

چقدر وقت صرفش کردی ؟!

----------


## amir200h

> چقدر وقت صرفش کردی ؟!


سه ماه تابستون  :لبخند گشاده!:  البته میانگین روزی دو سه ساعت

----------


## OMID_BNT

سلام کارتون زیبا بود از همه نظر  :تشویق: 

واقعا امید وارم ما (همه ) ادمای  منصفی باشیم  :افسرده: 

لطفا در متن پست اول پرنگ و بزرگ تر کنید  :لبخند: 

* استفاده از آن در صورتی مجاز می باشد که شما مبلغی از هزار تومان به بالا به موسسه خیریه محک اهدا کنید
**.
.
.
*
*.
.
.*

----------


## mahan.2002

دوست عزیز شما 
یه کار میکردید. شماره کارتون رو بدید .. اگر کسی بخوواد مستقیما بحساب خودتو بریزه ..شما خودتو هر کاری میخواید بکنید.. میخاید به موسسه محک بدید یا هر موسسه دیگه ای..
یا اصلا برا خودت البته کارتم خیلی قشنگ بود .. که این کارو کردید ... البته من نتونستم دانلود کنم و لینک خراب بود ...من در پاسخ اون دوست عزیز که میگه میفرختی مگه الان اگر بخواد بفرشه نمیتونه!! شما اگر مشتری 100 ملیونی داری معرفی کن..
ایشون میفرشهبه اون ها.. من که نتونستم دانلود کنم ولی در کل از این که کسی برای آموزش مطلبی در اختیار دیگران بزاره خیلی می پسندم...

یادمون باشه :* که ذکات علم و دانش آموختن است !!*

----------


## amir200h

> دوست عزیز شما 
> یه کار میکردید. شماره کارتون رو بدید .. اگر کسی بخوواد مستقیما بحساب خودتو بریزه ..شما خودتو هر کاری میخواید بکنید.. میخاید به موسسه محک بدید یا هر موسسه دیگه ای..
> یا اصلا برا خودت البته کارتم خیلی قشنگ بود .. که این کارو کردید ... البته من نتونستم دانلود کنم و لینک خراب بود ...من در پاسخ اون دوست عزیز که میگه میفرختی مگه الان اگر بخواد بفرشه نمیتونه!! شما اگر مشتری 100 ملیونی داری معرفی کن..
> ایشون میفرشهبه اون ها.. من که نتونستم دانلود کنم ولی در کل از این که کسی برای آموزش مطلبی در اختیار دیگران بزاره خیلی می پسندم...
> 
> یادمون باشه :* که ذکات علم و دانش آموختن است !!*


حقیقتش من بیشتر خواستم تا تبلیغی بشه برای این موسسه تا افراد بیشتری با این موسسه آشنا بشن. امیدوارم تو این اوضاع بد اقتصادی کمک کوچکی برای بهبود این بچه ها به کمک دوستان فراهم بشه.
در مورد لینک ها متاسفانه هر کاری کردم تو پرشین گیگ نتونستم آپ کنم. دوستان اگه زحمت بکش و آپ کنن ممنون میشم

----------


## hosein_h

آفرين به شما دوست عزيز  :تشویق: 
خداوند به اندازه قلبت بهت بده ....
اما ......
متاسفانه بعضيا دانلود ميكنن و دوروز ديگه ميزارن تو سايتشون و  ميفروشن .....  :افسرده:

----------


## behnam-soft

اول از همه از امیر آقا تشکر می کنم بابت این حرکت انتحاری که واقعا ترکوند و دوم اینکه ای کاش قبل از اینکار، نرم افزارتو یه جورایی ثبتی چیزی می کردی که به راحتی نشه ازش سوء استفاده کرد! چون مطمئن باش این اتفاق می افته، کسایی پیدا می شن که از این نرم افزار شما، بهره خودشون رو می برن اما به هر حال، این چیزی از ارزش کار شما کم نمی کنه و شما با این کارت کلی دعای خیر هم برای خودت، و هم برای کودکان اون موسسه، جم کردی . . .

----------


## abdullah20

من که اصلا کاری به سورس نداشتم تا دیدم رفتم یه مبلغی را واریز کردم دستت هم درد نکنه با این تاپیک یه یاداوری کردی
ممنون

----------


## rezaei_y

خدا خیرت بده
دوستان لینک ها کار نمیکنن اگه کسی دانلود کرده جای دیگه هم آپلود کنه
ممنون

----------


## amir200h

> آفرين به شما دوست عزيز 
> خداوند به اندازه قلبت بهت بده ....
> اما ......
> متاسفانه بعضيا دانلود ميكنن و دوروز ديگه ميزارن تو سايتشون و  ميفروشن .....







> اول از همه از امیر آقا تشکر می کنم بابت این حرکت انتحاری که واقعا ترکوند و دوم اینکه ای کاش قبل از اینکار، نرم افزارتو یه جورایی ثبتی چیزی می کردی که به راحتی نشه ازش سوء استفاده کرد! چون مطمئن باش این اتفاق می افته، کسایی پیدا می شن که از این نرم افزار شما، بهره خودشون رو می برن اما به هر حال، این چیزی از ارزش کار شما کم نمی کنه و شما با این کارت کلی دعای خیر هم برای خودت، و هم برای کودکان اون موسسه، جم کردی . . .


ممنونم دوستان.
با فروشش توسط دیگران هیچ مشکلی ندارم و حتی خوشحال ترم میشم ولی به شرطی که طبق قراردادی که تو پست اول گذاشتم حداقل 10درصد از فروش هر نسخه رو به این موسسه اهدا کنن. البته تعداد خیلی کمی هم شاید پیدا بشن که حتی هزارتومن که پول یدونه بستنیه هم کمک نکنن ولی نمیشه بخاطر این افراد بزرگی قلب دیگران رو نادیده گرفت

----------


## mohammad5593

سلام ضمن تشکر از کار زیبا و پسندیده دوست عزیز
لطفا بفرمائید چرا Error میده 
بانک را چرا جدا گذاشتی ؟
چطور بانک را توی برنامه بارگذاری کنم؟
لطفا یه فکری هم به حال ما مبتدی ها هم کنید...

ممنون میشم پاسخ بفرمائید

----------


## amir200h

> سلام ضمن تشکر از کار زیبا و پسندیده دوست عزیز
> لطفا بفرمائید چرا Error میده 
> بانک را چرا جدا گذاشتی ؟
> چطور بانک را توی برنامه بارگذاری کنم؟
> لطفا یه فکری هم به حال ما مبتدی ها هم کنید...
> 
> ممنون میشم پاسخ بفرمائید


چه خطایی میده؟ لطفا عکس خطارو بزارین.
بانک رو با sql server ایجاد کردم برای همین نیازه که restore کنین

----------


## mohammad5593

این خطا 
ضمیمه 111234

----------


## amir200h

> این خطا 
> ضمیمه 111234


شما sql server 2012 رو نصب کنین و بانک رو restore کنین مشکل حل میشه

----------


## mohammad5593

> شما sql server 2012 رو نصب کنین و بانک رو restore کنین مشکل حل میشه


 خدا خیرت بده. ممنون
اگه ممکنه عکس restore کردن را بذارید

----------


## amir200h

> خدا خیرت بده. ممنون
> اگه ممکنه عکس restore کردن را بذارید


................................................

----------


## mohammad5593

> ................................................


 میدونم سوالم خنده داره و خیلی مبتدی است. آخه اولین باره که یک گفتگوی زنده توی این سایت زیبا اونم با آدمهای باحالی مثل شما را تجربه می کنم.

لطفا بفرمائید Object Explorer را از کدوم منو بیارم :افسرده:

----------


## mohammad5593

آقا امیر شما با امکانات Word در سی شارپ هم کار کرده اید
یعنی برنامه نویسی دیتابیس با سی شارپ در Word

----------


## babi6363

> ................................................



خیلی  سپاس  و  ممنون  از این  کار  خیر  خواهانه و  زیبای  شما،که می تونه  نمونه ای  باشه برای  شروع این  نوع حرکت ها از  سوی  جامعه  برنامه نویسان امید که دعای خیر اون  بچه ها  پشت سر  تون باشه و  قطعا هم  با کمک  بقیه اینطور  خواهد بود و  ما هم  بتونیم  سهم کوچکی داشته باشیم.
جناب  amir200h   در  ریستور  کردن  بانک  در SQL 2008 R2  این  خطا رو  میده:         (SQL Server database restore error: specified cast is not valid. (SqlManagerUI
لطفا راهنمایی  بفرمایید...

----------


## babi6363

> میدونم سوالم خنده داره و خیلی مبتدی است. آخه اولین باره که یک گفتگوی زنده توی این سایت زیبا اونم با آدمهای باحالی مثل شما را تجربه می کنم.
> 
> لطفا بفرمائید Object Explorer را از کدوم منو بیارم


شما  وقتی  وارد  محیط  SQL  می شوید از مسیر:  SQL Server Management Studio    *}    * Database engin  *}* connect   
سمت  چپ این منو قابل  رویت خواهد بود..

----------


## mahan.2002

دوست عزیز کاش شمار کارتو قرار میدادی من دوست داشتم پول رو به حساب خودتون بریزم
و یا اعلام  میکردی از طریق پیام خصوصی میتونید شمار حساب بگیرید ..

----------


## mahan.2002

دوست عزیز کاش شمار کارتو قرار میدادی من دوست داشتم پول رو به حساب خودتون بریزم
و یا اعلام  میکردی از طریق پیام خصوصی میتونید شمار کارتتون بگیرید..

----------


## mahan.2002

دوست عزیز برای من فقط چهار تا فرم میاد البته برای من Vs 2010 نصبه ...
مشکلش  چیه ... نمشه روی Vs 2010 بیاد ... و ارور میده ..

----------


## bazikadeh

دوستمون خیلی زحمت کشیدن ولی ساده تر این نرم افزار رو میخواین لینک زیر هست 
http://www.sourcegozar.com/%D8%B3%D9...7%D8%B1%D9%BE/

----------


## hamid_0341

خوب کار کردی

----------


## amir200h

> خیلی  سپاس  و  ممنون  از این  کار  خیر  خواهانه و  زیبای  شما،که می تونه  نمونه ای  باشه برای  شروع این  نوع حرکت ها از  سوی  جامعه  برنامه نویسان امید که دعای خیر اون  بچه ها  پشت سر  تون باشه و  قطعا هم  با کمک  بقیه اینطور  خواهد بود و  ما هم  بتونیم  سهم کوچکی داشته باشیم.
> جناب  amir200h   در  ریستور  کردن  بانک  در SQL 2008 R2  این  خطا رو  میده:         (SQL Server database restore error: specified cast is not valid. (SqlManagerUI
> لطفا راهنمایی  بفرمایید...


دوست من با تشکر از نظرتون. در پست اول هم عرض کردم که باید sql server 2012 باشه. رو 2008 جواب نمیده

----------


## amir200h

> دوست عزیز برای من فقط چهار تا فرم میاد البته برای من Vs 2010 نصبه ...
> مشکلش  چیه ... نمشه روی Vs 2010 بیاد ... و ارور میده ..


شما باید کامپونت mschart رو هم رو سیتمتون نصب کنین. در پست اول لینکشو گذاشتم
موفق باشید

----------


## Sir-Programmer

سلام ارور میده ممنون میشم کمک کنید
Untitled.jpg

----------


## amir200h

> سلام ارور میده ممنون میشم کمک کنید
> ضمیمه 111284


شما باید کامپونت mschart رو هم رو سیتمتون نصب کنین. در پست اول لینکشو گذاشتم
موفق باشید

----------


## Sir-Programmer

> شما باید کامپونت mschart رو هم رو سیتمتون نصب کنین. در پست اول لینکشو گذاشتم
> موفق باشید


سلام نصبم کردم باز همین ارور

----------


## amir200h

> سلام نصبم کردم باز همین ارور


آیا ابزار mschart در قسمت toolBox اضافه شده؟
شاید این کام\ونت با visual studio 2012 مشکل داشته باشه.
با 2008 امتحان کنین

----------


## Sir-Programmer

بله اضافه شده ارور 
Untitled.jpg

----------


## mahdimajd1368

سلام.
بزرگوار لطف می کنین اسکریپت دیتابیس را هم قرار بدهید.چون SQL بنده 2012 نیست.
ممنون

----------


## amir200h

> سلام.
> بزرگوار لطف می کنین اسکریپت دیتابیس را هم قرار بدهید.چون SQL بنده 2012 نیست.
> ممنون


بفرما دوست من
http://trainbit.com/files/4357939884/script.sql

----------


## vahidth

عالیه داداش میشه بگی از چه کامپونت هایی استفاده کردی؟

----------


## amir200h

> عالیه داداش میشه بگی از چه کامپونت هایی استفاده کردی؟


از dotnetbar 100 و mschart و برای گزارشگیری از استیمول ریپورت

----------


## mahmoud_monfaredi

چیزی نمونده که بگم باید بگم واقعا کارت عالی بود

----------


## mahmoud_monfaredi

واقعاً برنامه عالی بود

----------


## amir200h

> چیزی نمونده که بگم باید بگم واقعا کارت عالی بود


لطف داری دوست من. موفق باشی

----------


## sg.programmer

تشکر - هنوز تست نکردم ولی اینطور که معلومه باید خیلی عالی باشه

----------


## elahe1370

ممنونیم از شما
ولی ایکاش مشخصات و کارایی که نرم افزار انجام میده هم میزاشتین.
بازم ممنونم

----------


## amir200h

> ممنونیم از شما
> ولی ایکاش مشخصات و کارایی که نرم افزار انجام میده هم میزاشتین.
> بازم ممنونم


بانک SQL Server
ثبت پزشکان معالجه
ثبت مشترکین
اضافه کردن دارو
اضافه کردن بیمه های تحت پوشش
اضافه کردن درصد فرانشیز برای هر دارو و بیمه
تعریف کاربران و سطح دسترسی
ارسال و دریافت پیام بین کاربران
ارسال پیام ها بصورت اتوماتیک در مواقعی که دارویی در حال اتمام است به مدیریت
نظارت بر ورود خروج کاربران به نرم افزار
جستجو بر اساس شماره فاکتور، نام بیمار و تاریخ
ثبت نسخه
گزارش گیری با ابزار استیمول
نمودار
گزارش مالی
و ...

----------


## zahrasaffar

خیلی عالی بود . امیدوارم همیشه موفق باشید . مطمئنم به خاطر قلب مهربونتون و دعای خیر اون بچه ها که همیشه پشت سرتونه به بالاترین درجه ها میرسید  :تشویق:

----------


## davidrobert

سلام به آقا *amir200h* گل تبریک میگیم بابت همچین کاری خیلی بزرگی میخواد و از خود گذشتگی که بیای زحمت چند ماه خودت رو که کلی بابت ش زحمت کشیدی به صورت رایگان قرار دادید که هم کمک به بچه های سرطانی بیاد و هم این سورس به کمک بچه های برنامه نویس .
ولی امیدوارم کسی برنامه شما رو دانلود میکنه بخاطر یاد گیری باشه نه بخاطر استفاده از برنامه یا فروش برنامه شما به نام خودشان باشه امیدوارم بچه های زحمت نکش کرک کار برنامه نیان برنامه شما رو بفروشند به نام خودشون.
در کل بابت این کار انسان دوستان و دسته تان درد نکنه و خسته نباشید. کار عالی بود ولی آقا *amir200h* یه چیزی خیلی برنامه شلوغی هستش. دانلود نکردم برنامه شما رو ولی تصاویر برنامه دیدم خیلی شلوغ بود همه قسمت های برنامه پیش هم هستن. و شلوغ کرده برنامه.
قسط جسارت ندارم نظر شخصی م و گفتم چون تصویر برنامه دیدم راستش بابت شلوغی برنامه که همه چیز رو یک جا آوردید بودید سرم درد گرفت تقسیم بندی نکردید تو فرم های دیگه. بخاطر همین میگم چون یک دفعه تو چشم میان همه اطلاعات خیلی عزت کننده هستش. کار کردن با برنامه و سرعت برنامه هم پایین میاد. چون برنامه راه به راه به دیتابیس وصل میشه و قطع میشه باعث میشه سرعت برنامه هم بیاد پایین.

----------


## دلتنگ اسمان

من نمیتونم وارد برنامه بشم همون اولش تو قسمت لود خطا میده : 
da.Fill(dt);

----------


## amir200h

> من نمیتونم وارد برنامه بشم همون اولش تو قسمت لود خطا میده : 
> da.Fill(dt);


بانک اطلاعاتی رو ریستور کردین؟

----------


## amir200h

> سلام به آقا *amir200h* گل تبریک میگیم بابت همچین کاری خیلی بزرگی میخواد و از خود گذشتگی که بیای زحمت چند ماه خودت رو که کلی بابت ش زحمت کشیدی به صورت رایگان قرار دادید که هم کمک به بچه های سرطانی بیاد و هم این سورس به کمک بچه های برنامه نویس .
> ولی امیدوارم کسی برنامه شما رو دانلود میکنه بخاطر یاد گیری باشه نه بخاطر استفاده از برنامه یا فروش برنامه شما به نام خودشان باشه امیدوارم بچه های زحمت نکش کرک کار برنامه نیان برنامه شما رو بفروشند به نام خودشون.
> در کل بابت این کار انسان دوستان و دسته تان درد نکنه و خسته نباشید. کار عالی بود ولی آقا *amir200h* یه چیزی خیلی برنامه شلوغی هستش. دانلود نکردم برنامه شما رو ولی تصاویر برنامه دیدم خیلی شلوغ بود همه قسمت های برنامه پیش هم هستن. و شلوغ کرده برنامه.
> قسط جسارت ندارم نظر شخصی م و گفتم چون تصویر برنامه دیدم راستش بابت شلوغی برنامه که همه چیز رو یک جا آوردید بودید سرم درد گرفت تقسیم بندی نکردید تو فرم های دیگه. بخاطر همین میگم چون یک دفعه تو چشم میان همه اطلاعات خیلی عزت کننده هستش. کار کردن با برنامه و سرعت برنامه هم پایین میاد. چون برنامه راه به راه به دیتابیس وصل میشه و قطع میشه باعث میشه سرعت برنامه هم بیاد پایین.


ممنونم دوست من از نظرات سازنده ت. من هم موافقم با نظرت پروژه اولم بود و بی تجربه بودم  :لبخند گشاده!: 
تو پروژه های بعدیم حتما از راهنمایی هاتون استفاده میکنم

----------


## دلتنگ اسمان

> بانک اطلاعاتی رو ریستور کردین؟


ببخشید بانک اطلاعاتی رو پیدا نمیکنم!.

----------


## amir200h

> ببخشید بانک اطلاعاتی رو پیدا نمیکنم!.


http://trainbit.com/files/3375839884...haneh-Bank.zip

از لینک بالا دانلود کنین

----------


## دلتنگ اسمان

> http://trainbit.com/files/3375839884...haneh-Bank.zip
> 
> از لینک بالا دانلود کنین


بازهم ببخشید اون رو دانلود کردم از طریق دیتابیس ریستور هم که گفته بودید رفتم ولی مسیر بانک رو که بهش میدم خطا میده.
sql2012 دارم و فایل بانک رو تو داریو Cکپی کردم.

----------


## amir200h

> بازهم ببخشید اون رو دانلود کردم از طریق دیتابیس ریستور هم که گفته بودید رفتم ولی مسیر بانک رو که بهش میدم خطا میده.
> sql2012 دارم و فایل بانک رو تو داریو Cکپی کردم.


طبق عکس زیر پیش برین

----------


## دلتنگ اسمان

عذر میخوام در دیتابیس بنده به این شکله :ابتدا یه دیتابیس به نام darokhane ساختم و بعد طبق تصویر انجام دادم :

Untitled.jpg

وقتی ok میکنم خطای زیر صادر میشه :    Specified cast is not valid. (SqlManagerUI)

----------


## davidrobert

آقا *amir200h* گل من فایل شما رو دانلود کردم لطفا خود دیتابیس رو قرار بدید که با پسوند MDF هستش تا بیشه برنامه رو باز کرد چون با اون فایل دیتابیس دادید هیچ جر نتوستم آموزشی هم دیدم تصویری که قرار دادید پیش رفتم ولی نشود برنامه رو اجرا کنیم. ممنون میشم خود دیتابیس رو قرار بدید. جدا یه چیزی برنامه شما رو یکی از سایت ها برای دانلود قرار داده زود برنامه شما خاطر خواه پیدا کرد توست این سایت.http://مطلب.را.کامل.قرار.دهید/Article/2136/

----------


## amir200h

> آقا *amir200h* گل من فایل شما رو دانلود کردم لطفا خود دیتابیس رو قرار بدید که با پسوند MDF هستش تا بیشه برنامه رو باز کرد چون با اون فایل دیتابیس دادید هیچ جر نتوستم آموزشی هم دیدم تصویری که قرار دادید پیش رفتم ولی نشود برنامه رو اجرا کنیم. ممنون میشم خود دیتابیس رو قرار بدید. جدا یه چیزی برنامه شما رو یکی از سایت ها برای دانلود قرار داده زود برنامه شما خاطر خواه پیدا کرد توست این سایت.http://مطلب.را.کامل.قرار.دهید/Article/2136/


دوست من به پست اول اضافه شد

----------


## amir200h

> عذر میخوام در دیتابیس بنده به این شکله :ابتدا یه دیتابیس به نام darokhane ساختم و بعد طبق تصویر انجام دادم :
> 
> Untitled.jpg
> 
> وقتی ok میکنم خطای زیر صادر میشه :    Specified cast is not valid. (SqlManagerUI)


دوست من شما مطمئن هستید از sql 2012 استفاده میکنید؟
به نظرم مال شما 2010 باشه.
بهتره از اسکریپت دیتابیس استفاده کنید که در پست اول قرار دادم
موفق باشید

----------


## tvihnshvh

با تشکر از حسن نظر شما امیدوارم همیشه موفق باشید و دعای خیر همه محکی ها پشت سرتان باشد

----------


## دلتنگ اسمان

به خدا دیگه روم نمیشه پست بزنم.  :خجالت:  :خجالت:  
حالا از این اسکریپت چجوری استفاده کنم.؟

----------


## amir200h

> به خدا دیگه روم نمیشه پست بزنم.  
> حالا از این اسکریپت چجوری استفاده کنم.؟


روی اسکریپت دوبار کلیک کن.
بعد کدهای اسکریپت مثل عکس زیر باز میشه.
اگه دیتابیسی به نام darokhane داری پاک کن.
بعد روی Execuit کلیک کن.

----------


## دلتنگ اسمان

تصویر خطا هنگام اجرای اسکریپت :
Untitled.jpg

----------


## fakhravari

script همراه با داده بزارید.

----------


## veniz2008

> تصویر خطا هنگام اجرای اسکریپت :
> Untitled.jpg


سلام.
ضمن تبریک به آقا امیر بابت کار انسانی که انجام دادن.
شما داری از sql 2008 استفاده میکنی نه 2012. عکسی که در پست 64 گذاشتید کاملا گویای این امر هست. (نسخه 10 مربوط به sql 2008 هست نه sql 2012. نسخه 2012 ورژن اون (یا به عبارت صحیح تر compatibility level اون) برابر 11 هست. بنابراین در خط :
Alter DataBase [darokhane] SET COMPATIBILITY_LEVEL = 110
عدد 110 رو به عدد 100 تغییر بدید. (معادل sql سیستم خودتون که نسخه 2008 هست).
این مورد رو هم چک کنید :
گمان میکنم خط اول اسکریپت رو ندارید!!!!. یعنی همون خطی که دیتابیس رو ایجاد میکنه :
 create database [darokhane] 
 قبل از اجرای اسکریپت مطمئن بشید که این خط رو داشته باشید. یکی از خطاهای شما داره همین موضوع رو اعلام میکنه.
موفق باشید.

----------


## دلتنگ اسمان

ممنون 
تشخیص شما درسته.!! SQL بنده 2008 هستش. نمیدونم چرا اشتباه نوشتم :خجالت:  . VS ام 2012 هستش. اشتباها به SQL نسبت دادم. 
110 رو هم 100 تبدیل کردم ولی خطاها تغییری نکردن. فکر کنم sQL 2012 رو نصب کنم راحت ترم. اون خط هم بود:create database [darokhane]
فکر کنم چون مکان نما رو پایین تر اوردم تا تصویر بیشتری بگیرم اون خط  تو تصویر حذف شده.
Untitled.jpgحالا اگه بدون خطا هم اجرا بشه به VS اتصال نداره چی میخواد نشون بده؟

----------


## veniz2008

> ممنون 
> تشخیص شما درسته.!! SQL بنده 2008 هستش. نمیدونم چرا اشتباه نوشتم . VS ام 2012 هستش. اشتباها به SQL نسبت دادم. 
> 110 رو هم 100 تبدیل کردم ولی خطاها تغییری نکردن. فکر کنم sQL 2012 رو نصب کنم راحت ترم. اون خط هم بود:create database [darokhane]
> فکر کنم چون مکان نما رو پایین تر اوردم تا تصویر بیشتری بگیرم اون خط  تو تصویر حذف شده.


نه فرق کرد. خطاها خیلی فرق کردن.
همیشه وقتی خطای قبلی دیگه رخ نمیده نشانه خوبی هست ولی وقتی همیشه یک خطای تکراری اتفاق می افته یعنی پیشرفتی صورت نگرفته!.
بگذریم.
خطا داره میگه که دیتابیس وجود داره ولی اجازه (permision) توسط یوزری که شما با اون ورود کردی برای اعمال تغییرات وجود نداره. چند نکته رو میگم به دقت رعایت کنید :
1. مطمئن بشید که از قبل دیتابیس darokhane نصب نباشه. اگر هست اول دیتابیس رو پاک کنید.
2. مطمئن بشید که با admin وارد شدید. چراکه شما دیتابیس رو در درایو C که درایو ویندوز هست نصب و تغییر می دید.(sql server خودتون رو هم بصورت Run as administrator اجرا کنید و اقدام به اجرای script کنید).
3. اگر راه های بالا جواب نداد، درون script ای که در اختیار دارید مسیر نصب دیتابیس رو از درایو C به درایو دیگه ای تغییر بدید.(مسیر فعلی همونطور که در عکسی هم که خودتون گذاشتید درون درایو C قرار داره). فقط دقت کنید که مسیری رو که بهش می دید وجود فیزیکی داشته باشه.



> Untitled.jpgحالا اگه بدون خطا هم اجرا بشه به VS اتصال نداره چی میخواد نشون بده؟


دیتابیس محل ذخیره و نگهداری داده ها هست. شما باید از طریق برنامه کاربردی که در اینجا با سی شارپ نوشته شده به این دیتابیس وصل بشید و اطلاعات رو مشاهده کنید. هر چند درون خود sql هم بعد از اتچ دیتابیس می تونید مقادیر داخل جداول و sp ها و ... رو هم مشاهده کنید.

----------


## دلتنگ اسمان

از جناب  *veniz2008* ممنونم که با صبر و حوصله برای افراد مبتدی مثل من وقت میذارن . امیدوارم همیشه موفق باشن.
تو سیستم Admin هستم.
sql رو با Run as administratorاجرا کردم. دیتابیس darokhane هم روی sql وجود نداره.مسیر Sql رو هم به درایو دیگه تغییر مسیر دادم. اما مشکل باقیست.
مسیر اسکریپت مهم نیست؟

----------


## veniz2008

> از جناب  *veniz2008* ممنونم که با صبر و حوصله برای افراد مبتدی مثل من وقت میذارن . امیدوارم همیشه موفق باشن.


از من تشکر نکنید از مدیران تالار #C تشکر کنید.
الان حدود 10 ساعت هست که منتظرم یکی از مدیران سایت لاگین کنه تا تاپیکم رو باز کنه و پست جدیدم رو قرار بدم. مطمئنا اگر اونها لاگین میکردن و من پستم رو میذاشتم دیگه قسمت نمیشد در خدمت شما باشم.



> تو سیستم Admin هستم.
> sql رو با Run as administratorاجرا کردم. دیتابیس darokhane هم روی sql وجود نداره.مسیر Sql رو هم به درایو دیگه تغییر مسیر دادم. اما مشکل باقیست.
> مسیر اسکریپت مهم نیست؟


من اطمینان دارم که این مشکل بخاطر سطح دسترسی محدود هست.
اسکریپت رو هم روی درایو دیگه ای قرار بدید و از اونجا اجرا کنید.

----------


## HOSSEINONLINE7

دوست گرامی تبریک میگم خیلی عالی هست و برای کسانی مثل من که دانشجو هستن میتونه خیلی آموزنده باشه .

یک سوال دارم این که آیا برای ارتباط با  بانک اطلاعاتی از شیوه ی orm استفاده کردید ؟

----------


## amir200h

> دوست گرامی تبریک میگم خیلی عالی هست و برای کسانی مثل من که دانشجو هستن میتونه خیلی آموزنده باشه .
> 
> یک سوال دارم این که آیا برای ارتباط با  بانک اطلاعاتی از شیوه ی orm استفاده کردید ؟


خواهش میکنم. نخیر بصورت معمولی نوشته شده :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## HOSSEINONLINE7

> خواهش میکنم. نخیر بصورت معمولی نوشته شده


البته جسارت نباشه ولی اگر به روش orm و با استفاده از linq مینوشتید بهتر نبود ؟ (کدنویسی کمتر  - صرف وقت کمتر - خطاهای حین کدنویسی پایین تر )

این مطلب را به دلیل این گفتم که نمیدونم چرا با این که orm خیلی آسان تره ولی کمتر کسی را دیدم استفاده کنه و دلیلش را نمیدونم ؟ 

sql server من 2008 هست و مثل دوستان دیگه نتونستم دیتابیسش را ریستور کنم و کارهایی هم که گفته شده بود کردم ولی بازم نشد @ راه دیگه ایی نیست یا باید برم سراغ 2012 ؟

اگر 2012 نصب کنم دیتابیس هایی که قبلا توی 2008 داشتم را میخونه ؟

----------


## amir200h

> البته جسارت نباشه ولی اگر به روش orm و با استفاده از linq مینوشتید بهتر نبود ؟ (کدنویسی کمتر  - صرف وقت کمتر - خطاهای حین کدنویسی پایین تر )
> 
> این مطلب را به دلیل این گفتم که نمیدونم چرا با این که orm خیلی آسان تره ولی کمتر کسی را دیدم استفاده کنه و دلیلش را نمیدونم ؟ 
> 
> sql server من 2008 هست و مثل دوستان دیگه نتونستم دیتابیسش را ریستور کنم و کارهایی هم که گفته شده بود کردم ولی بازم نشد @ راه دیگه ایی نیست یا باید برم سراغ 2012 ؟
> 
> اگر 2012 نصب کنم دیتابیس هایی که قبلا توی 2008 داشتم را میخونه ؟


نه خواهش میکنم. حرفتون کاملا درسته ولی من بیشتر ado رو ترجیح میدم.
بهتره 2012 نصب کنی امکاناتشم بیشتره.
بله دیتابیس هارو میشه ریستور کرد

----------


## esafb52

با سلام 
در یک تایپکی  راجب برنامه  ات نظرخواهی کرده بودی البته اونوقت فقط عکس بود به نظرم برنامه ات بد نبود ولی ایرادتی هم داشت مثلا نزدیک به 5 هزار خط کد رو در فرم اصلی برنامه نوشتی بودی از sp ها استفاده نکرده بودی زیاد از کلاس و اصول شی گرایی خبری نبود فقط 2تا کلاس داشت هیچ وقت آبجکت هایی که ایجاد کرده بودی رو دیسپوز نکردی 3 لایه نبود و کامنت گذاری هم  نداشت و....باز برای شروع خوبه در ضمن بگم من مبتدی هستم و ممکنه اشتباه قضاوت کرده باشم ولی اینترفیس خوبی داشت
موفق باشی

----------


## amir200h

> با سلام 
> در یک تایپکی  راجب برنامه  ات نظرخواهی کرده بودی البته اونوقت فقط عکس بود به نظرم برنامه ات بد نبود ولی ایرادتی هم داشت مثلا نزدیک به 5 هزار خط کد رو در فرم اصلی برنامه نوشتی بودی از sp ها استفاده نکرده بودی زیاد از کلاس و اصول شی گرایی خبری نبود فقط 2تا کلاس داشت هیچ وقت آبجکت هایی که ایجاد کرده بودی رو دیسپوز نکردی 3 لایه نبود و کامنت گذاری هم  نداشت و....باز برای شروع خوبه در ضمن بگم من مبتدی هستم و ممکنه اشتباه قضاوت کرده باشم ولی اینترفیس خوبی داشت
> موفق باشی


کاملا درست میفرمایین
اولین تجربه ی پروژه بود و بی تجربه بودم

----------


## elahe1370

با سلام.
چطوری میتونم رو sql 2008 اجراش کنم؟؟

----------


## amir200h

> با سلام.
> چطوری میتونم رو sql 2008 اجراش کنم؟؟


دوستان در بالا توضیح دادن. موفق باشی.

امیدوارم هرکس دانلود کرده حداقل هزارتومن کمک کرده باشه.
اگه اینجوری باشه با کمک همدیگه حدود سه میلبون کمک کردیم

----------


## fakhravari

اسکریپت داده ها هم بزارید

----------


## amir200h

> اسکریپت داده ها هم بزارید


خدمت شما

اسکریپت همراه با داده برای SQL 2005
اسکریپت همراه با داده برای SQL 2008
اسکریپت همراه با داده برای SQL 2008-R2
اسکریپت همراه با داده برای SQL 2012

----------


## behnam-soft

آقا چرا  این دکمه ها و خیلی از کنترل های دیگه رو که به فرمت اضافه کردی، اون پایین هم (اصطلاحش یادم نمیاد!) اضافه شده؟ مثل مثلا یه OpenFileDialog که به فرم اضافه می کنی و اون پایین میاد!!! منم از این کنترل ها استفاده کردم اما چیزی اون پایین اضافه نشده !!! برنامه شما به دلیل خاصی اینطوری شده؟

----------


## amir200h

> آقا چرا  این دکمه ها و خیلی از کنترل های دیگه رو که به فرمت اضافه کردی، اون پایین هم (اصطلاحش یادم نمیاد!) اضافه شده؟ مثل مثلا یه OpenFileDialog که به فرم اضافه می کنی و اون پایین میاد!!! منم از این کنترل ها استفاده کردم اما چیزی اون پایین اضافه نشده !!! برنامه شما به دلیل خاصی اینطوری شده؟


نه والا کار خاصی نکردیم....

----------


## HOSSEINONLINE7

شما از کامپوننت های Dev استفاده کردید و پروژه برای من باز نمیشه .

کامپونننت های Dev میخواستم دانلود کنم ولی چند نوع بودن کدوم را بهتره دانلود کنم که روی این پروژه جواب بده و مشکل کرک هم نداشته باشه ؟

----------


## amir200h

> شما از کامپوننت های Dev استفاده کردید و پروژه برای من باز نمیشه .
> 
> کامپونننت های Dev میخواستم دانلود کنم ولی چند نوع بودن کدوم را بهتره دانلود کنم که روی این پروژه جواب بده و مشکل کرک هم نداشته باشه ؟


از دات نت بار استفاده کردم.
به لینک زیر مراجعه کنید

http://soft98.ir/software/programmin...dotnetbar.html

----------


## HOSSEINONLINE7

> از دات نت بار استفاده کردم.
> به لینک زیر مراجعه کنید
> 
> http://soft98.ir/software/programmin...dotnetbar.html


مرسی فقط اینکه کامپوننت تلریک را نمیشه اینطوری کرد ؟ من Ribbon bar تلریک را هر کار کردم اینطوری نشد .

دات نت بار اون دکمه ی قطع صدا و پخش را هم داره ؟
کرکش مشکلی نداره ؟

کدوم نسخه ی استیمول را دانلود کنم ؟ 

Stimulsoft Reports.Net 2012.02.23 این 7 مگ هست

Stimulsoft Reports Ultimate 2012.1 این 152 مگ  هست

----------


## SuTeDell

سلام
تشکر میکنم از شما بابت این برنامه و بهتر از اون حسن نیتی که داشتید.
در پروژه هایی که از هیچ کامپوننتی استفاده نمیشه براحتی میشه روی مثلا یک button دو بار کلیک کرد و کدهای مربوط به اونو مشاهده کرد.
اما در اینجا من هیچ دسترسی به buttonها و یا Gridها ندارم. و تنها میشه روی فرم کلی کلیلک کرد و رویداد لود فرم رو دید.
مثلا میخوام کد مربوط به اضافه کردن دارو به نسخه رو ببینم.اما در حالت designe امکان دسترسی به این  button نیست.
لطفا راهنماییم کنید.ممنون

یه نکته دیگه هم هست اونم این که کاش توی برنامتون از چند فرم مجزا استفاده میکردید.چون یه عالمه کد فقط توی یک فرم جا دادید.و این یکم گیج کنندس.

----------


## amir200h

> سلام
> تشکر میکنم از شما بابت این برنامه و بهتر از اون حسن نیتی که داشتید.
> در پروژه هایی که از هیچ کامپوننتی استفاده نمیشه براحتی میشه روی مثلا یک button دو بار کلیک کرد و کدهای مربوط به اونو مشاهده کرد.
> اما در اینجا من هیچ دسترسی به buttonها و یا Gridها ندارم. و تنها میشه روی فرم کلی کلیلک کرد و رویداد لود فرم رو دید.
> مثلا میخوام کد مربوط به اضافه کردن دارو به نسخه رو ببینم.اما در حالت designe امکان دسترسی به این  button نیست.
> لطفا راهنماییم کنید.ممنون
> 
> یه نکته دیگه هم هست اونم این که کاش توی برنامتون از چند فرم مجزا استفاده میکردید.چون یه عالمه کد فقط توی یک فرم جا دادید.و این یکم گیج کنندس.


والا به این مشکل بر نخوردم. شما میتونی روی ابزار مورد نظر کلیک کنی و از قسمت event رویداد مورد نظر رو ببینید

اگه میخواستم از چند فرم مجزا استفاده کنم که دیگه ریبون نمیزاشتم  :لبخند گشاده!:  به نظر من ریبون ساخته شده واسه همین دیگه. شما مثلا تو office 2007 به بعد دیگه کمتر فرم میبینین

----------


## amir200h

> مرسی فقط اینکه کامپوننت تلریک را نمیشه اینطوری کرد ؟ من Ribbon bar تلریک را هر کار کردم اینطوری نشد .
> 
> دات نت بار اون دکمه ی قطع صدا و پخش را هم داره ؟
> کرکش مشکلی نداره ؟
> 
> کدوم نسخه ی استیمول را دانلود کنم ؟ 
> 
> Stimulsoft Reports.Net 2012.02.23 این 7 مگ هست
> 
> Stimulsoft Reports Ultimate 2012.1 این 152 مگ  هست


دکمه قطع و وصل صدا رو باید با کد نویسی درست کنین
نه کرکش مشکل نداره
152 مگابایتی رو دانلود کنین

----------


## حمیدرضا1

سلام.خیلی ممنون از زحماتتون.دستتون درد نکنه.اگه میشه آموزش همین برنامه ای رو که نوشتین،بزارین.من هزار تا صلوات واستون میفرستم.چون فعلا پول تو دست و بالم نیست...

----------


## amir200h

> سلام.خیلی ممنون از زحماتتون.دستتون درد نکنه.اگه میشه آموزش همین برنامه ای رو که نوشتین،بزارین.من هزار تا صلوات واستون میفرستم.چون فعلا پول تو دست و بالم نیست...


چون پروژه پایان ترمه دارم روی داکیومنتش کار میکنم به محض اتمام جتما قرارش میدم

----------


## faribak

سلام amir200h كارت فوغ العاده است.ممنون. يه سوال داشتم ؟؟؟؟؟
اسم فيلد هاي ديتابيستو فارسي نوشتي؟
 موقع كوئري گرفتن مشكلي ايجاد نميشه؟؟

----------


## amir200h

> سلام amir200h كارت فوغ العاده است.ممنون. يه سوال داشتم ؟؟؟؟؟
> اسم فيلد هاي ديتابيستو فارسي نوشتي؟
>  موقع كوئري گرفتن مشكلي ايجاد نميشه؟؟


سلام. لطف دارین.
نه فارسی نیست و مشکلی پیش نمیاد

----------


## faribak

اسم فيلد هاي جدول هايي كه توفرم ها گذاشتين، فارسيه كه؟؟!!!!

----------


## amir200h

> اسم فيلد هاي جدول هايي كه توفرم ها گذاشتين، فارسيه كه؟؟!!!!


خوب headere ستون هارو با کد تغییر میدیم

dgv.Columns[0].HeaderText = "کد نسخه بیمار";

----------


## faribak

خييييلي ممنون از راهنمايي تون. :لبخند:

----------


## faribak

چطور بايد از برنامه C#‎ كه نوشتم فايل اجرايي تهيه كنم ؟؟

----------


## amir200h

طبق عکس زیر عمل کنید. و در فوادر پروژه بدنبال فولدر release بگردید

----------


## faribak

فولدر release همون فايل اجرايه؟ بخام برنامه روبدم به مشتري ، فقط فولدر release رو بهش بدم كافيه؟؟!!
ببخشيد زياد سوال ميپرسم .آخه اولين كارمه.
بازم ممنون.

----------


## amir200h

> فولدر release همون فايل اجرايه؟ بخام برنامه روبدم به مشتري ، فقط فولدر release رو بهش بدم كافيه؟؟!!
> ببخشيد زياد سوال ميپرسم .آخه اولين كارمه.
> بازم ممنون.


دلخلش برنامه و فایل هاییه که برنامه برای راه اندازی بهش نیاز داره.
تقریبا آره، باید محتویات این فولدرو به مشتری بدی.

----------


## faribak

خيلي خيلي ممنون.

----------


## mahdi101

سلام 
آقا من vs2008 رو هم نصب کردم ولی فرمم هنوز به هم ریخته است.
رو کامپیوتر من framwork 3.5 sp1 نصب نمی شه ویندوزمم 7 .ممکنه مال این باشه؟

----------


## amir200h

> سلام 
> آقا من vs2008 رو هم نصب کردم ولی فرمم هنوز به هم ریخته است.
> رو کامپیوتر من framwork 3.5 sp1 نصب نمی شه ویندوزمم 7 .ممکنه مال این باشه؟


والا نمیدونم تا حالا همچین چیزی گزارش نشده  :لبخند گشاده!: 
ویندوز عوض کنی شاید درست بشه  :لبخند گشاده!:   :قهقهه: 




> میدونی حروم چیه:
> لطمه ای که به کار دیگران میزنی


منظورتو من که نفهمیدم  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## حميدسي شارپ

سلام دوست عزيز و ممنون از زحمتتون.من هنوز از نرم افزار شما استفاده نكردم.چون فعلا نه كارت بانكي دارم و نه پول.اگه بشه ازش استفاده كنم ولي بعدا قول ميد پول بريزم ب حساب مؤسسه محك.
راستي اگه ميشه بگين چندساله كه تجربه دارين و چ كتابايي خوندين و منابعتون رو بگين؟خيلي ممنون

----------


## amir200h

> سلام دوست عزيز و ممنون از زحمتتون.من هنوز از نرم افزار شما استفاده نكردم.چون فعلا نه كارت بانكي دارم و نه پول.اگه بشه ازش استفاده كنم ولي بعدا قول ميد پول بريزم ب حساب مؤسسه محك.
> راستي اگه ميشه بگين چندساله كه تجربه دارين و چ كتابايي خوندين و منابعتون رو بگين؟خيلي ممنون


والا من وقتی شروع به نوشتن این برنامه کردم حدود یک هفته ای بود که با سی شارپ آشنا شده بودم. والا سینتکسشو از کتاب هاشمیان یاد گرفتم. ولی دقت کن دوست من که 80 درصد برنامه نویسی منطقه و 20 درصدش کد نویسیه (نظر شخصیمه). شما بهتره منطق برنامه نویسیتونو قوی کنین.
موفق باشین

----------


## drDBase

دوست عزيز من هنوز سورس پروزه ات رو نديدم ديتابيس ات رو نصب كردم كارت رو دوست دارم و خوبه و مطمئنا كم و كاست هم زياد داره
با توجه به چيزايي كه نوشتي پروژه خوبيه ولي كامل و تجاري هم نيست  اونطوري كه دوستان اظهار لطف كردن.
ولي ميشه يكم روش كار كرد و قوي تر و تجاريش كرد.

اميدوارم موفق باشي.

----------


## amir200h

> دوست عزيز من هنوز سورس پروزه ات رو نديدم ديتابيس ات رو نصب كردم كارت رو دوست دارم و خوبه و مطمئنا كم و كاست هم زياد داره
> با توجه به چيزايي كه نوشتي پروژه خوبيه ولي كامل و تجاري هم نيست  اونطوري كه دوستان اظهار لطف كردن.
> ولي ميشه يكم روش كار كرد و قوي تر و تجاريش كرد.
> 
> اميدوارم موفق باشي.


دوست من شما لطف دارین. بله کاستی های زیادی داره ولی با وقت گذاشتن بقیه دوستان میشه این کاستی ها رو برطرف کرد.
دوستان اگه لطف کنن و امکاناتی اضافه و کاستی های برنامه رو برطرف کنن تا سورس بهتر بشه واقعا ممنونشون میشیم.

----------


## mosafer1375

*سلام من از برنامه نویسی خیلی سرم نمیشه
چی جوری میتونم این برنامه رو بازش کنم وازش استفاده کنم
به ترتیب بگین چی کار کنم چه نرم افزارهایی نصب کنم و بقیش ممنون منتظرم.....*

----------


## maythamahmadi

تبریک می گم دوست.به همت بلندت. به اون دل دریاییت

----------


## aliagamon

> والا نمیدونم تا حالا همچین چیزی گزارش نشده 
> ویندوز عوض کنی شاید درست بشه  
> 
> 
> 
> منظورتو من که نفهمیدم


 منظورشون اینه که این کار باعث میشه یک سری افراد که هیچی از برنامه نویسی حالیشون نمیشه بیان این سورس رو ادیت کنن بدن دست کارفرما ... خوب این نون خیلی از برنامه نویسا رو اجر میکنه ...(این منظور ایشون بود نه حرف من )
اما جواب اقای *ویننر* : این کار هیچ ربطی به اجر شدن نون شما نداره بیشتر دلیلش یک کار اموزشیه که باز اموزشی زیادی برای استفاده کننده داره و میتونه قسمت های مختلف کد نویسی رو ببینه و یاد بگیره البته میتونه ویرایش کنین اما به دو نکته توجه کنین :
1. اون برنامه ی ویرایش شده هیچ وقت چیز خوبی از کار در نمیاد و اون فرد نمیتونه پشتیبانی ارائه کنه به همین دلیل پیش کار فرما خراب میشه یا حتی مجبور میشه پول رو پس بده و جریمه بشه برای کار ناقص ...
2. فردی که اهل ادیت باشه این سورس هم نباشه یه سورس تو سایت های دیگه پیدا میکنه یا با قیمت خیلی خیلی کم میخره و هیچ فرقی به حالش نمیکنه این برنامه باشه یا نه شما برو اینو به اون سایت هایی بگو که کارشون فروش سورس اینجور برنامه هاست .... لطفا با این حرفتون ارزش کار امیر خان رو ضایع نکنین

----------


## mosafer1375

> *سلام من از برنامه نویسی خیلی سرم نمیشه
> چی جوری میتونم این برنامه رو بازش کنم وازش استفاده کنم
> به ترتیب بگین چی کار کنم چه نرم افزارهایی نصب کنم و بقیش ممنون منتظرم.....*


خواهشا یه راهنمایی کنید من میخوام این برنامه رو اجرا کنم لازمه اجرا کردنش چیه
چه برنامه هایی باید نصب کنم ....

----------


## amir200h

> خواهشا یه راهنمایی کنید من میخوام این برنامه رو اجرا کنم لازمه اجرا کردنش چیه
> چه برنامه هایی باید نصب کنم ....


سلام. به مواد زیر نیاز دارین  :لبخند گشاده!: 
visual studio 2008
SQL Server 2012
و کمی دانش برنامه نویسی.
موفق باشید

----------


## mosafer1375

> سلام. به مواد زیر نیاز دارین 
> visual studio 2008
> SQL Server 2012
> و کمی دانش برنامه نویسی.
> موفق باشید


حتما باید sql 2012باشه من 2008 نصب کردم وقتی می خوام کانکت بشم همش ارور زیرو میده نمیدونم مشکل از چیه

----------


## amir200h

> حتما باید sql 2012باشه من 2008 نصب کردم وقتی می خوام کانکت بشم همش ارور زیرو میده نمیدونم مشکل از چیه


در پست اول با توجه به نسخه SQL نصب رو سیستمتون اسکریپت همراه با داده را دانلود کنین و بانک رو باهاش بسازین و برنامه را اجرا کنین
موفق باشید

----------


## حمیدرضا1

آقا دوباره سلام و خسته نباشین.من باور نشد که گفتین بعد از آشنایی یک هفته ای باسی شارپ رفتین سراغ این.قبلا زبون دیگه ای کار میکردین؟
من میخوام پول دربیارم.خواهش میکنم کمکم کن دوست عزیز.تو که هدفت خیر هست.من سه سالی میشه با سی شارپ آشنا هستم.ولی چون به رشتم علاقه نداشتم،دست و پا شکسته یادش گرفتم.والا دست و پا شکسته که چه عرض کنم...بی دست و پا.ولی الان شرایظی دارم که باید حتما یاد بگیرم و...شروع کنم به کسب درآمد.واقعا ممنون میشم یه کم راهنمایی کنین.چه همینجا و چه با پیام خصوصی.ممنون

----------


## AEbrahimi1377

سلام
می تونم بپرسم از چه کامپوننت هایی برای طراحی برنامه استفاده کردین؟

----------


## amir200h

> آقا دوباره سلام و خسته نباشین.من باور نشد که گفتین بعد از آشنایی یک هفته ای باسی شارپ رفتین سراغ این.قبلا زبون دیگه ای کار میکردین؟
> من میخوام پول دربیارم.خواهش میکنم کمکم کن دوست عزیز.تو که هدفت خیر هست.من سه سالی میشه با سی شارپ آشنا هستم.ولی چون به رشتم علاقه نداشتم،دست و پا شکسته یادش گرفتم.والا دست و پا شکسته که چه عرض کنم...بی دست و پا.ولی الان شرایظی دارم که باید حتما یاد بگیرم و...شروع کنم به کسب درآمد.واقعا ممنون میشم یه کم راهنمایی کنین.چه همینجا و چه با پیام خصوصی.ممنون


دوست من. اکثر دوستان فکر مکنن برنامه نویسی فقط کد نوشتنه ولی برنامه نویسی 80 درصدش یادگیری منطق برنامه نویسیه. شما باید اول شروع کنین به یادگیری الگوریتم ها بعد برید سراغ یک زبان. زمانی که این منطق رو بدست آوردین دیگه هر زبانی رو خیلی سریع یاد میگیرین. پیشنهاد میکنم از C++‎ شروع کنین
موفق باشید




> سلام
> می تونم بپرسم از چه کامپوننت هایی برای طراحی برنامه استفاده کردین؟


از DevComponent v11

----------


## mohammad jamalian

با تشکر از شما بسیار مفید بود.

----------


## qartallar

> دوست من. اکثر دوستان فکر مکنن برنامه نویسی فقط کد نوشتنه ولی برنامه نویسی 80 درصدش یادگیری منطق برنامه نویسیه. شما باید اول شروع کنین به یادگیری الگوریتم ها بعد برید سراغ یک زبان. زمانی که این منطق رو بدست آوردین دیگه هر زبانی رو خیلی سریع یاد میگیرین. پیشنهاد میکنم از C++‎ شروع کنین
> موفق باشید
> 
> 
> 
> از DevComponent v11


 خیلی ممنون از کارتون
من خواستم برنامه رو دانلود کنم ولی لینک ها درست نیست. دانلود نشد
اگه ممکنه درستشون کم من لازم دارم برا پایان ترمم کمک هم می کنم برا موسسه

----------


## amir200h

> خیلی ممنون از کارتون
> من خواستم برنامه رو دانلود کنم ولی لینک ها درست نیست. دانلود نشد
> اگه ممکنه درستشون کم من لازم دارم برا پایان ترمم کمک هم می کنم برا موسسه


چک شد و لینک ها سالم هستند.
اگه از وی پی ان استفاده میکنین قطعش کنین.
موفق باشید

----------


## omidrayaneh.68

با تشکر دوست عزیز واقعا کارتون عالی بود

----------


## elahe1370

با سلام.
لینک های دانلود از کار افتادن میشه یکی دوباره آپلود کنه؟

----------


## amir200h

> با سلام.
> لینک های دانلود از کار افتادن میشه یکی دوباره آپلود کنه؟


چک شد دوست عزیز. لینک ها سالم هستن.
موفق باشی

----------


## حميدسي شارپ

سلام دوست عزیز.خسته نباشید.یه بار فک کنم بهتون پیام خصوصی دادم و گفتم اگه میشه آموزشش رو بزارین.آموزش این پروژتون خیلی میتونه کمکمون کنه.واقعا اگه بتونین این کارو بکنین عالیه.ممنون میشم...

----------


## حميدسي شارپ

سلام.آقا amir00h من منتظرم داداش...

----------


## amir200h

> سلام دوست عزیز.خسته نباشید.یه بار فک کنم بهتون پیام خصوصی دادم و گفتم اگه میشه آموزشش رو بزارین.آموزش این پروژتون خیلی میتونه کمکمون کنه.واقعا اگه بتونین این کارو بکنین عالیه.ممنون میشم...


سلام دوست من
متاسفانه نه وقت دارم برای آموزش نه قدرت سخن خوبی برای آموزش دارم
شما اگه سوالی دارین در انجمن مطرح کنین مطمئن باشید اساتید خیلی خوب کمکتون میکنن
موفق باشید...

----------


## حميدسي شارپ

خیلی ممنون.باشه.حتما بعدا مزاحمتون میشیم.

----------


## elahe1370

سلام. داکیومنتی برای این پروژه نوشته اید؟

----------


## نیما حتمی

دوست عزیز بانک رو نمیشه دانلود کرد!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## kazem forghani

سلام
آقا من پول ندارم. ( 11 سالمه آخه... شوخی نمی کنم و اهل مال حروم خوردن هم نیستم )
میشه استفاده کنم ؟؟؟ ( غیر تجاری )

----------


## Vidico

:قلب: 

واقعا عالی بود، برای شما و همه بچه های محک دعا می کنم، و از خداوند سلامتی و پیروزی شما رو می خوام

----------


## نیما حتمی

آقا یکی بانک این برنامرو در اختیار منم بزاره نمیشه دانلود کرد بانکشو :افسرده:  :افسرده:  :افسرده:

----------


## Vidico

هر دو تا کامپوننت رو نصب کردم ولی بازم سورس رو باز می کنم خطا میده، تصویر ضمیمه رو نگاه کنید
مشکل از کجاست؟
VS 2015
Sql server 2014





> آقا یکی بانک این برنامرو در اختیار منم بزاره نمیشه دانلود کرد بانکشو


من تازه دانلود کردم مشکلی نداره
http://trainbit.com/files/6872139884/Bank-MDF.zip

----------


## Vidico

راستی چطوری راست چین کردی؟

----------


## hamedceh

سلام
دوست عزیز ممنون بابت این پروژه حرفه ای فقط اگه امکان داره راهنمای استفاده از این برنامه رو با ویژوال استدیو 2010 و SQL Server 2008 R2 به آدرس ایمیلم بفرستید ممنونتون میشم.
واقعا ممنون پروژه خیلی خوبیه
ولی هرکاری میکنم اروور میده!

faseleh64@yahoo.com

----------


## prans_tork

کارتون بسیار قابل تحسینه



درخواستی داشتم از نوع یک هم صنف
برنامه نویس هستم و  در پروژه ای که دستمه برای پرینت نسخ باید از پرینتر Olivetti pr4 sl استفاده کنم و کدهاشم نوشتم. ولی یه سری مشکل دارم باهاش.
در صورت امکان میخاستم با برنامه نویستون مشورت کنم.
متشکرم

----------


## amirmahdi123

دوست عزیز من کاری که گفتید رو انجام دادم ولی میشه لطف کنی مراحل اجرا کردن برنامه رو از بعد از دانلود بگی ممنونت میشم

----------

